
My husband raped two women and I had to answer for his crimes - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/13/10737742/husband-rapist
======
rhapsodic
I've read a number of stories like this over many years. The basic outline is
the same. A woman meets a man who committed some unspeakably vile crime in his
past, but now he appears to be fully reformed and a model citizen. She falls
in love with him and marries him. Then he commits another unspeakably vile
crime.

That's just my observation. I don't know what, if any, conclusions can be
drawn from it.

~~~
aetherson
Stories of "A woman meets a man who committed some unspeakably vile crime in
his past, but now he appears to be fully reformed and a model citizen, and in
fact he is" are probably less newsworthy, so there's a selection bias in play
here.

I say that with the same agnosticism that you related your observation. I
don't know whether such stories exist at all, or if they're a majority or a
minority compared to the recidivist stories.

------
andrewclunn
I'm not sure that the punitive justice system can be blamed for guilt by
association social stigma and victim blaming. If anything, having a clear
actor to blame for the crimes would seem to protect them from any guilt or
stigma as a matter of agency. This gets to the notion of being "tainted" or
purity based morality, which is something different all together.

------
fred_is_fred
Am I crazy or was this already posted on Vox earlier this year? The date says
today but I swear that this is older than that.

~~~
hashberry
You are not crazy. I also read this earlier this year. The URL is dated
2016-1-13 and archive.org confirms this publish date. Not sure if the listed
date is a bug or deception by Vox.

~~~
rhapsodic
I wonder if that's why someone decided to flag this story.

